
Latest AI Code - albertzeyer
https://tensortalk.com/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11033604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11033604)

~~~
rorykoehler
Judging by the 44 points here and the 95 in the link you provided it's
obviously a high value post. Some of us didn't see it the first time (myself
included) but are grateful for it the second time. Taking it off the front
page because it was posted before is bs. It's on the front page because it's
valuable to enough people (that's why it has 44 points). I wonder how many
people who would find it interesting and haven't seen it before, now won't see
it at all because you buried it?

~~~
dang
That argument would apply to nearly every duplicate.

HN's approach is straightforward: we treat an article as a dupe if it has had
significant attention in the last year or so. That's frustrating when there's
a post you particularly like, but all we can really do is try to be even-
handed in general. The limited spots on the front page are the scarcest
resource HN has.

~~~
rorykoehler
Flagging/tagging and merging while keeping it in it's position on the front
page would be a much better solution. Most of us don't sit all day on HN and
if something gets upvoted to the front page twice it's reasonable to believe
that it is there on merit, both times (barring any automated gaming of the
system which is another story).

Perhaps a review with the aim of considering a less binary solution to this
issue is in order?

------
jimfleming
There's also Gitxiv[0] which matches up Arxiv papers with code. TensorTalk
seems to have a wider focus (world generation and Twitter bots) while Gitxiv
tends to be focused on active ML research.

[0] [http://gitxiv.com/](http://gitxiv.com/)

------
rayuela
Sooooo what is this supposed to be? Vague title and absolutely no description
on the site....

~~~
amelius
I guess it is like Hacker News, but for AI code.

I like the tagging mechanism, HN could learn from this :)

In fact, with all the AI code available, it should be easy to make tagging
automatic :)

------
yahyaheee
Wish this had an app

